# imac G5



## charmeureurasia (28 Janvier 2005)

slt g un pc winows de assez puissant 4 disque dur 1 processeur 3.6ghz et 1.5 go de ram
met je souhaiterai passez a autre chose a l'apple en faite lol
met je c pa trop cmt sa fonctionne!!!!!!!!!!!!!
est-ce ke je pe metre msn dessus????????
enfin j'aimerai savoir un peu ce kon peu faire dessus dc si kelk1 peu m'aider sa serai tres sympa...
in fan du apple imac G5 ki est trop trop trop bo
merci d'avance
charmeureurasia@hotmail.com


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

salut 







 c supairdézagréabl2lirDmessajkomssa


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

charmeureurasia a dit:
			
		

> slt g un pc winows de assez puissant 4 disque dur 1 processeur 3.6ghz et 1.5 go de ram
> met je souhaiterai passez a autre chose a l'apple en faite lol
> met je c pa trop cmt sa fonctionne!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> est-ce ke je pe metre msn dessus????????
> ...


Pardon ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Janvier 2005)

:hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 
 :mouais: 

????????

situcozcomça,takarestéchéwindob !


----------



## charmeureurasia (28 Janvier 2005)

je suis désolé mais je n'ais pas trop l'habitude de parler sur des forum mais l'agrésivité et le manque de respect non plus.
enfin ont vois bien que la gentillesse n'est pas ton fort.
ce qui m'etonne peux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sachant que je ne souhait que savoir quelque infos sur le imac G5
et secondo quand on est pas content on va voir ailleur merci et bonne fin de soiré


----------



## charmeureurasia (28 Janvier 2005)

et mé moi je vs en merde je parl com je ve

aller vs faire foutre
bande de mal baisé va
ont voit bien les coincé du web 
votre mere vs a pa apris a etre normal
chaud vos daron
peté un coup sa vous fera du bien bande de trou du cul
bye et bonne fin de soiré coordialement


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

charmeureurasia a dit:
			
		

> et mé moi je vs en merde je parl com je ve
> 
> aller vs faire foutre
> bande de mal baisé va
> ...




adieu charmeurasia :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

charmeureurasia a dit:
			
		

> et mé moi je vs en merde je parl com je ve
> 
> aller vs faire foutre
> bande de mal baisé va
> ...


Interprèèèète !


----------



## alargeau (28 Janvier 2005)

Oh là là, je pense  qu'il va y avoir effacement de messages...

Bon pour revenir au sujet et donc à la question posé, l'iMac G5 est un super ordinateur. Il est puissant et surtout il a Mac OSX comme tous les autres d'ailleurs et tu verras que comparé à XP, c'est vraiment autre chose. Et je sais ce que je dis, j'ai XP depuis qu'il est sorti et j'ai toujours été sous Windows depuis le 3.1 (désolé...).

Mais bon un jour t'en as marre des virus, t'en as marre d'avoir des pc horribles, de te la jouer en allant à Rue Montgallet pour t'acheter le dernier processeur 15,4263657GHz... pour écouter des mp3 et voir des divx.
Alors tu peux effectivement installer MSN Messenger sur l'iMac G5 mais attention, t'as pas le droit à la vidéo ni à l'audio. Et non, Micrososft déjà qu'ils te permettent d'avoir msnm sur mac, ils vont pas en plus t'accorder tous les avantages  ... dommage pour eux, tu préfèreras vite iChatAV qui est le logiciel mac et qui est compatible audio et vidéo avec tes amis pcistes qui eux auront besoin d'AIM 5.5.

Et comme tu le sais déjà, l'iMac G5 est une pure merveille esthétique, là y'a rien à ajouter.


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> ...Bon pour revenir au sujet et donc à la question posé,


C'est bon , "l'interprète" est arrivé ......il ne faut pas rester là ! circulez , il n'y a plus rien à voir


----------



## charmeureurasia (28 Janvier 2005)

je te remercie de tous coeur mais le imac G5 c'est bien celui ki n'a pas de boitier enfin si mais il est integré ds l'ecran c bien sa???
si oui comment puis-je changer de memoire par la suite???est-ce que l'ecran s'ouvre????
merci franchement tu est formidable car enfaite g trop envie de ce pc 
et juste un derniere question lol combien puis-je metre de barrette memoire dedans???
merci bocou


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Oh là là, je pense  qu'il va y avoir effacement de messages...
> 
> Bon pour revenir au sujet et donc à la question posé, l'iMac G5 est un super ordinateur. Il est puissant et surtout il a Mac OSX comme tous les autres d'ailleurs et tu verras que comparé à XP, c'est vraiment autre chose. Et je sais ce que je dis, j'ai XP depuis qu'il est sorti et j'ai toujours été sous Windows depuis le 3.1 (désolé...).
> 
> ...




tu as ete bien bon de lui repondre...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

charmeureurasia a dit:
			
		

> je suis désolé mais je n'ais pas trop l'habitude de parler sur des forum mais l'agrésivité et le manque de respect non plus.
> enfin ont vois bien que la gentillesse n'est pas ton fort.
> ce qui m'etonne peux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sachant que je ne souhait que savoir quelque infos sur le imac G5
> et secondo quand on est pas content on va voir ailleur merci et bonne fin de soiré



Question manque de respect tu te poses la. La moindre des choses quant on pose une question c'est de parler la langue de ses interlocuteurs.

Et tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est plus rapide d'écrire "un fan" plutôt qu' "in fan" la c'est du j'm'en foutisme. Je suis loin d'être coincé mais franchement ce genre de question ne me donne pas envie de répondre ... et encore moins en lisant ce qui suit.


----------



## charmeureurasia (28 Janvier 2005)

ecoute calvin au lieu de skoiter sur ce forum pourquoi tu prendrai pa t click et t clack pour foutre le kan ailleur t vraiment un mal baiser c pa coiyable sa va voir ta femme merde dsl t celib sa m'etonne pa bas je c pa va jouer au carte ou au solitaire puisque ta vraiment que sa a faire mé fait pa chier le monde avec ta face de cul car je suis la pr aprendre des chose pa pr me faire casser les coui.......par un con d'en ton genre
bye et bonne soiré


----------



## alargeau (28 Janvier 2005)

Bon, moi, je me contenterais de répondre aux questions.

Alors oui, l'iMac G5 est bien le mac qui est en un seul "morceau". En fait l'écran intègre tout.

Tu peux en effet ajouter toi-même de la mémoire et c'est expliqué dans la notice d'utilisation il me semble. Il y a deux emplacements mémoire et tu peux mettre jusqu'à 2Go sous la forme de deux barettes de 1024mo bien sûr.

Voilà, n'hésite pas aussi à aller voir sur le site d'Apple, il y aura toutes les réponses à ta question. http://www.apple.com/fr


----------



## alargeau (28 Janvier 2005)

On pourrait quand même rester un minimum courtois je pense...


----------



## sergio (28 Janvier 2005)

Reviens Charmeur Asia

C'est con de prendre la mouche comme ca !!! 
Hé les autres !! même si c'est vrai que le langage SMS n'est pas top, pas la peine d'être arrogant comme ca avec un nouveau venu !  Ayez un peu plus de tacte !!  ;-)
Bon meme si je trouve que Charmeurasia s'est un peu énervé dans son deuxième post (lol) je pense qu'il ne faut pas donner de la communauté Mac, une  image d'élitisme, de pédant, de snobineur qui prennent les autres de haut des qu'il y a un ecart de langage...  Je pense qu'il était péférable de réponde à sa question et lui faire remarquer gentillement à la fin, que l'usage du langage SMS n'est pas très 
Sinon, y a beaucoup d'éventuels switcheurs, qui risquent de se barrer et même éventuellement d'annuler leur  projet, en se diant  "ils sont vraiment trop cons ces macusers !!!!" 
Alors que moi, je trouve que c'est une super communauté de passionnés...  avec plein de gras cools..
Ne donnons pas une autre image !! ;-)


----------



## sergio (28 Janvier 2005)

Bon t la Charmeur Asia !!  
Bon mais tu peux rester poli now !! sinon un modérateur va passer par la et supprimer tes messages... 
Et laisse topmber l'affaire now.

Je suis possesseur d'un iMac 20" avec 1Go de ram !!
C tres sympa, puissant, bo et tout !!
Si tu as des questions n'hesites pas


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Reviens Charmeur Asia
> 
> C'est con de prendre la mouche comme ca !!!
> Hé les autres !! même si c'est vrai que le langage SMS n'est pas top, pas la peine d'être arrogant comme ca avec un nouveau venu ! Ayez un peu plus de tacte !! ;-)
> ...



Le language SMS est reprouvé sur tout bon forum ou groupe de news, Mac ou pas ... et puis le message de Calvin en réponse était courtois, il commençait par "salut " la réponse l'était beaucoup moins. En lisant les posts ici je ne pense qu'on pourra dire que c'est un forum de pédants, on est aussi ici pour délirer et aider les autres mais comme toute communauté y'a des règles de savoir vivre et s'exprimer dans un language clair en est une. Enfin je vais pas continuer la dessus je préfère passer à d'autres sujets


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

charmeureurasia a dit:
			
		

> et mé moi je vs en merde je parl com je ve
> 
> aller vs faire foutre
> bande de mal baisé va
> ...


On pourrait quand même rester un minimum courtois je pense... 
Signé : alargeau


----------



## jhk (28 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> [...] comme toute communauté y'a des règles de savoir vivre et s'exprimer dans un language clair en est une.


 Et poli, de surplus. Ce genre d'insulte à 2 balles à peine arrivé, qu'il les garde pour ailleurs.


----------



## Mulder (28 Janvier 2005)

Est-ce que les modos sont en vacances ?   :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que les modos sont en vacances ?   :hein:  :mouais:



je les ai prévenu avec l'icône prévu à cet effet ...


----------



## Mulder (28 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> je les ai prévenu avec l'icône prévu à cet effet ...


Ok.


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est aussi mon premier coup de boule rouge


----------



## charmeureurasia (28 Janvier 2005)

merci sergio bas oui en faite j'aurai voulu savoir si c'etait si facile que sa de demonter l'ecran il n'y a pas de risque carje voudrai prendre un imac G5 1.8ghz avec un ecran 17p et par la suite l'upgrader avec de la memoire et un autre disque dur si possible un 400giga car je travaille dans un magasin informatique et j'ai les prix de grosiste pour le materiel sauf pour le imac G5 que je dois payer au prix coutant merci d'avance


----------



## sergio (28 Janvier 2005)

charmeureurasia a dit:
			
		

> merci sergio bas oui en faite j'aurai voulu savoir si c'etait si facile que sa de demonter l'ecran il n'y a pas de risque carje voudrai prendre un imac G5 1.8ghz avec un ecran 17p et par la suite l'upgrader avec de la memoire et un autre disque dur si possible un 400giga car je travaille dans un magasin informatique et j'ai les prix de grosiste pour le materiel sauf pour le imac G5 que je dois payer au prix coutant merci d'avance



Pour ce qui est d'ouvrir l'iMac G5, oui c vraiment TRES facile ! lol
3 vis et voila !! c fait expres pour le faire seul !  La ram tu peux acheter chez mongallet ! Il faut prendre deux barettes de memoire identiques !!  et par exemple de la samsung originale !! ca marche tres bien ! pas de la daube sinon ca marche pas ! lol

Pour ce qui est du disque dur, la manip est un peu plus compliquée, mais elle se fait tres bien !! si tu es dans l'informatique tu ne devrais pas avoir de mal

Par contre, la capacité 400Go ca me parrait enorme !! ca se trouve c completement accepté par liMac, il faut que ce soit du sata !  voilà

Par contre stp, t'ennerve plus et reste poli now !!  ok  ??  ;-)


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

Tiens "charmeureurasia" , un petit cadeau basique et bienvenue quand même


----------



## MamaCass (28 Janvier 2005)

Je me demande depuis des années pourquoi y'a autant de guerres dans le monde, maintenant je sais.
Bonne continuation pour ton avenir et pour tes futurs relations Charmeureurasia, hum hum...

RESPECT

MamaCass


----------

